# How much should I charge..freelance work?



## J.MAC'n (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, so I finally decided to turn my passion into a profit and Im doing some freelance work as a makeup artist. I completed my first wedding on Sunday which included 7 bridesmaids and 2 kids..I didnt charge anything because it was a very close friend of mine..needless to say Im never doing that again..for free! So how do I charge, should I charge by the face or  like a group rate...advice from seasoned professionals would be greatly appreciated..because since Ive done the wedding Ive had several more people approach me for consultations...I havent figured out what to tell them yet...help
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what to charge for each face , but I would say that if it's a wedding party if you have more that 5 i would do the bride for free =)


----------



## baybehbekah (Jun 3, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f194/so-how-much...-charge-92000/

this thread has alot of great advice on how much to charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope it helps!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2008)

it depends on where you're located.  i noticed that you are from ohio.  i'm right next door to you in indiana.  all the girls at my counter charge the same, so we don't compete with each other.  this is what we charge and what it includes.

brides: $125, lips included

bridesmaids/MOB/MOG: $75, product not included

$125/hr to stay and touch up

we never do anyone for free, no matter how big the party is.  the only time we adjust the price is if they are friends/family.  in that case, you determine the adjustment.


----------

